# Exo Terra 60x45x30



## PezTheMan (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi guys... New guy here. Just purchased my first Leo. She has a full set-up but i'm looking to treat her to an exo terra 60x45x30 (WxDxH) but i'm struggling to find a stockist of this particular terrarium. I've looked on the exo terra website but cannot see an option to buy their products.

Exo Terra : Natural Terrarium Medium / Advanced Reptile Habitat

Description:
PT2604 Medium/Low 60 x 45 x 30 cm 24” x 18” x 12” (WxDxH)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Scott.


----------



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

Seapets.co.uk got full range vailable in the UK Closest to your size is 60x45x45 and then for I think extra £10 - 90x45x45. Ive never seen the size your describing. Some of the exo-terra prods are not available in the UK ( like the habitat kits that I would have bought :/:/ )

*edit* Now I can see them i classifieds in here ! Oh well...


----------

